# Screen protector



## djj624 (Aug 12, 2011)

Wondering how many of you are using any type of these. I personally dont want to, but i do keep the phone in my pocket alot of the time. Some say its not problem others say its will scratch its a toss up for me weather or not to use one.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Thisguy89 (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm rocking it naked. I learned to trust Gorilla Glass with my D2, and seeing the punishment my roommate put his D2G through.

I did decide to order a case, though. I've almost dropped it a few times already, so I got something thin with a bit of a grippy texture.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm using the Rearth Rinkge Slim case w/ a wet apply screen protector. For me, I don't want to take any chances on this device. And to be honest, I like having a case on it because it adds some needed weight on this featherweight device lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mobijew (Jun 26, 2011)

Mine is naked right now but I will be getting the SGP (spigen.com) screen protector. I have used then on many devices and never ever have problems. Best screen protectors in my opinion

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using RootzWiki


----------

